# Annie's in acute renal failure!



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

My heart is breaking into a million pieces! Annie will only be two in June, and she is leaving us! I have noticed for the past few weeks that she has been losing weight, and just wasn't herself. We got a new puppy in February, so I just chalked it up to more exercise. Then I was petting her last week, and not only could I feel her ribs, but her backbone, and shoulder blades were sticking out as well. She has lost 10 lbs since October, and she is a "mini" so she only weighed 53lbs to start. The Vet ran blood work, and just called to say her BUN is 8 6 and that with values that high, she should be in a coma. He is thinking Lyme nephritis. My only ray of hope, is that although all her blood work says she should be gone, she still chases Radar around the yard, and loves to go for her walks. Does anyone have any experience with this? How will I know when she has had enough? How long will I still have her for? The Vet put her on special food, and Azodyl, which is to help digest nitrogen.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear your girl is in renal failure. We lost our 3 yr old golden to the same thing over a year ago, it's such a cruel disease. We noticed Daisy was ill when she went off her food. When the bloods were done it became apparent that it was a condition that she was born with. She spent time at the vets on IV fluids but nothing could be done to help her and we lost her very quickly over Christmas 2011. I have read lots about dogs with renal failure that go on to live long and healthy lives with the right diet and medication. If Annie is well in herself then that is the most important thing and with the help of your vet you will be able to stabilize her condition. She is in our thoughts and prayers as we know what a tough thing this is to deal with.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How awful! I hope you have many more days with her...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry... Lyme is an awful disease...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read about your Annie. Keeping her in our thoughts that she has more time with you that is free of pain.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG! I went thru this very thing... I am soooooooo very sorry for what y'all are going through and if you would like to talk PM me... God Bless you!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I have had two dogs (brothers) who suffered from CRF. I used Azodyl as well as a product called Epakatin and believe the meds let me have several more months with each of them. SubQ fluids also help a lot. My two became extremely picky eaters, refusing the special canned food. I got to the point that I would feed them whatever they would eat (chicken, fish, steak--mostly protein). When they stopped eating completely and looked at me with eyes that said, "please help me", I knew it was time to let them go. 

Prayers for your Annie and you that you have many months, even years, ahead of you to make some lasting memories.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

My heart breaks for you. Annie is only 2! I lost my Dawson at age 10 to kidney disease due to Lyme back in November. We caught it early and he lived a full life for a year after diagnosis. He was on medication, special food and a holistic renal supplement that worked wonders for him. We did not do subq liquids as it went very quickly once he started showing symptoms. My dog was a dog that lived to eat and when he went off his food then I knew the time was getting close. We did like others and tried getting him to eat anything we could. Please feel free to PM me with any questions. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. 

Nancye


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Sending prayers for Annie. My Lab tested positive for Lymes in August at her yearly exam. This scares me and I will be taking her in to have her urine tested and do another blood test. I will have blood tests every six months now. 
When she tested positive I did two months of doxy.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry that you face this dread disease. My beloved Sabrina was diagnosed with kidney disease at 3 and we fought together for almost 5 years before it claimed her. I hope and pray that you will have those years, but it doesn't sound like that's the prognosis.

Cherish every minute with her. Hold her close, take her to her favorite places, take at least a dozen photos every single day, spoil her in every way imaginable, clip some of her fur to cherish, make a video of her doing something that makes her happy... and love her enough to let her go before it gets awful. 

Trust me that renal failure can get very, very ugly at the end and you don't want her to endure that. Demand that your vet give you an "escape hatch" for her - something you can give her if she starts to crash at an hour when you can't get help. That happened with my sweet girl and I was so very glad to be able to ease her into sleep when she woke me at 4:00 a.m. telling me she couldn't take any more. She died in my arms a few hours later with the gentle aid of our family vet. Tears run at the thought...still...

Holding Annie and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your support! Annie had another good day today, you can't even tell she is sick. I took her back to the vets, and he is just amazed that she is doing so well. He started her on epakatin and told me as long as she continues to eat, I can be cautiously optimistic. She will have more labs next Monday to see if the meds are helping. I will keep you all posted, for now, we are taking life one day at a time, and letting her get away with way too much! Lol


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Would a holistic vet be able to help?
With Chinese medicine ot something?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope Annie continues to have good days!! My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Not having such a great day today. Her activity level is way down, she only plays for about 5 minutes then takes a long nap, but at least she is still playing. Her appetite is still pretty good, she eats half a can of food four times a day, plus she snacks on dry. Sigh, never mind, she just threw up her food. Any suggestions on helping to keep it down? How about whole foods, I know protein is out, but how about bananas? They are her favorite, and since she can't have treats anymore, I'm trying to find something. Her levels haven't changed. Creatinine is 8.6 and her BUN is 190. This is just so frustrating, I just want to fix her, and I can't.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Bananas are high in potassium. I know with renal failure in people we are very fussy about electrolytes. When Chop was sick he was given Pepcid for his stomach.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Great to hear shes doing well..I hope she beats it..that is way too young to loose her..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry that she is having a rough day. This is a site that may have some helpful info for you.... hope so anyway.

DogAware.com Health: Kidney Disease in Dogs


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm soo sorry  . I can't imagine having a dog so young have such a horrible disease. Be optimistic hope for the best, the fact that she's still running and playing when she should be In a coma is a miracle in itself


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tagament is another you can try to help the stomach; however, check with your vet as if you use you may not need the epakatin, which is a powder. When I couldn't get the epakatin in JC the vet told me just to use OTC tagament once daily. JC was only around 20 pounds so not sure of dosage for your girl. You may also want to check with your vet about subQ fluids as they really helped perk mine up when they started not feeling so well.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I also hope she is able to pull through. I was going to post and tell you to make contact with Chopper's Mom who is also in PA and has gone through this, but see she has already posted. She just posted a few days ago reminding people to check their dogs for ticks.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Her Creatinine is 8.6!? Wow, that is very very high. I wish you the best of luck with her.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi-I posted earlier about going through this with my dog, Dawson. I got the vet to prescribe Reglan which helped keep his food down. Also, Standard Process' Canine Renal Support holistic supplement was very helpful but we started with it a year before his BUN levels started to increase. The doctor also had us use Pepcid along with the Reglan. Once we started on Reglan we had good days and bad days of wanting to eat. I did manage to get him to eat beef liver for a few days. 

I am so sorry you are going through this nightmare. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry that your Annie is sick. I lost my sweet Maddie to chronic kidney failure last year, she was not yet 4. My vet felt she had a congenital condition based on ultrasound and other tests. I hope that the antibiotics will be able to beat the Lyme for Annie and her kidneys will rebound. Some of the things that helped my girl were: sub-q fluids, epakitin, azodyl, pepcid, and an antinausea med, the name escapes me. Also for her protien was not an issue so I was feeding her eggs, whitefish, rice, chicken (while she could tolerate it) sweet potatos, and toast. Phosphorus was an issue so I tried to limit that. There is a facebook group called CRF dogs that may be a helpful resource to you. Many people have success managing their CRF dogs for a long time. My vet also did accupunture on Maddie and I saw marked improvement in her energy from it. Unfortunately her kidneys were too damaged to sustain her. I know I was given several extra weeks with her because of my vets efforts though. Another important thing to know is she will not be able to effectively regulate her body temperature so keep her warm and cool as needed. I wish you the very best and will keep you and your sweet girl in my prayers.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Annie has crossed the bridge. It was a very hard decision, but it was time. Se was eating, but not digesting anything. She vomited up about 4 cups of undigested food. After that, she stopped eating and drinking and was very wobbly on her feet. She spent her last day saying goodbye to friends and sunning herself in the front yard. She couldn't even lift her head as the neighborhood kids came to say goodbye. Her are happier time pictures, as well as a pic taken that morning. Thank you all for your words of wisdom and support.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss... RIP sweet Annie. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss and sadly I also am going through the exact same situation with my Chocolate Lab right now. She is 3 and same as you her levels were through the rough and they were surprised she was interested in eating or drinking at all. We are also doing everything we can to give her the best life we can offer till she has to go. It's tough cause the vet can't give us a time line and right now she seems to be doing very well. 


Sorry for getting off track.. just brought up a lot of feelings when reading your posts. 



RIP sweet pup. She was beautiful.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet Annie. Run free, dear girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl, Annie! Run free, Annie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annue*

Annie

I can't even tell you how sorry I am about Annie-that is so young!
You did the kindest thing for Annie.
I will put Annie on the Rainbow Bridge List, if you give me the date she
crossed to the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, RIP Annie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Annie was so beautiful and too young to leave you. Heaven has another golden angel. RIP sweet Annie.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby girl (((Hugs)))


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Annie. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Very sad to read this. Sorry for your loss of such a young dog. Rip Annie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Annie 2 is so young cruel my thoughts are with you play at the bridge sweet Annie.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear you pup is sick. Is there a Lyme vacination? Should all dogs get it? I don't know!!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry! Please know that my heart and prayers were with angel Annie every step of the way. I know so intimately what going through this is like. I am soooooo very sorry. It sucks so very much to lose our babies so young. I am sure she found my handsome Chopper there and they are having fun flying with those new wings and no kidneys to worry about! God bless yall!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Sweet Annie!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You'll see her again!! So sorry.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sad to read about poor Annie. Renal failure is such a cruel thing to have to deal with  After losing Daisy who had just turned 3 I completely understand what you have had to go through. It's heartbreaking watching them deteriorate and when they're so young you feel that they have been cheated of life.

Even though Annie wasn't with you for very long you were blessed to have such a special girl in your life and I bet you have lots of lovely memories. I hope that she is running free at the bridge and that she has made friends with Daisy. Try and remember the happier times with her.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very very sorry for the tragic loss of beautiful Annie at such a young age. My heart goes out to you at this dark and terrible time.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear about Annie crossing to the bridge at such a young age

Rest In Peace Annie


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your Annie. This has been so fast I imagine it's hard to realize she's gone. I'm sending good thoughts to you and all of Annie's family.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I was so afraid I would read your post that she had crossed over. Her levels were the exact as my Dawson and the time frame from her being sick to it being her time to cross shadowed Dawson's almost exactly. And, we made the decision when his rear legs went out from him and then he was wobbly on her feet just like Annie. Please know that you did the most amazing thing for her and she is running free with my Dawson through field's of flowers! 

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful Annie so soon. I have a new pup now and just got him his Lyme vaccine even though I was against it just 6 months ago. I have to do everything I can to prevent this from happening again. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Nancye


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Annie at only two. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so terribly sorry that Annie's time came so soon. You have taken on the pain so that she could be free of hers. There is no greater expression of love than that! Godspeed sweet Annie. You are forever loved.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sweet Annie was gone way too soon, it is a tragic loss. Your gift of setting her free, and taking pain on yourself is a selfless gift you gave her. Run free sweet Annie!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Annie was way too young. My thoughts will be with you as you grieve. She will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Annie.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. I know there were many wonderful goldens waiting to greet her on the other side of the bridge, and now she will be there to help greet others. It was a very hard decision, but the right one.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. Of course it was the right decision for your Annie. There is no greater act of love than letting them go.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry that you had to let Annie go, but also grateful that you did so. It takes a tremendous amount of love and courage to say goodbye this way, but you spared her a terrible ordeal.

Your special Golden angel watches over you now, knowing how much you loved her. Watch for the signs she will send you. 

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss and especially at such a young age.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

My condolences on your loss of sweet Annie. I am so very sorry she had to leave you so young. You did the right thing, the loving thing.


----------

